# Into the Maze



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd like to take you on a little trip. Another Magpie Adventure. We are heading way back into the Maze District of Canyonlands. This is one of the most remote areas of the lower 48 states. Ya gotta want to get there, and when you are there, You. Are. There. This is not a destination for day trippers. So it is fitting that for the next 5 days our mode of transport will be the bicycle. As has been noted by so many people before me, on of the beautiful subtleties of the bicycle is that it allows you to traverse a landscape while being IN that landscape. No protective metal capsule, climate control, ipod, infernal combustion. You are there, moving at more than walking speed but less than driving speed. You are able to notice things. Pause. Pace.

This isn't super technical, gnarly riding. The surface conditions are not the point. The place is the point. I first came back into this area long, long ago when I was but a child. The lure of these canyons, this landscape is irresistible. I've been itching to get back in there for a good long while. So when the opportunity arose to go on a 5 day tour with Magpie Adventures, I jumped at the chance.

But first we gotta pack. For this virtual trip we will need our eyes, and a willingness to use them. We will also need our reptilian complex. That most ancient part of our brains that still keeps us in contact (despite our best efforts) with our primitive selves. Hop in.










A van to get us the three or so hours from Moab into the Hans Flat Ranger station, from there it was bicycles and the support vehicle.



















It starts out with a wee bit of sand, by and large it was all pretty well packed and we made good progress towards the Flint Trail, the road that drops off down to the top of Bigwater Draw.










Bagpipe Butte with the Abajos in the background.



















The first glimpse of the Maze, proper.










Dropping some serious elevation down the Flint.




























The shadows lengthened as we continued down Big Water Canyon.





































If you stop out here the vastness of the terrain wraps itself around you. It is silent. You can hear everything. A raven's call. The wind rustles gently across the grass a quarter of a mile away, slithers and slips across the desert floor to where you stand, grazes up against you like a cat in a hallways and glides off, whispering to you as it goes.




























And so we arrived, in fine fettle, at our home for the next two nights, the Maze Overlook. That night we had Salmon Tacos, the first of a series of amazing, AMAZING meals. Sam, one of our guides, was trained at a culinary institute,and Maggie always has had a way with a Dutch oven.










Not a bad spot. Those big formations are the Chocolate Drops, with the Land of Standing Rocks behind, the Abajos again in the background.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

*Into the Maze, Pt. 2*

The next day was a layover day, and the team geared up to hike down into the floor of the Maze.



























Down into those cathedral canyons. Gothic cathedrals were modeled after forests, another way that pagan traditions slip sideways into organized religion. The rows of columns, forest like, drew the eye up, heavenward. Though hardly forestlike, these canyons also draw the eye up. Up to the walls, the sky. Ancient inscriptions on the walls, otherworldy rock formations. Cirrus clouds. Blue Sky.





































The Harvest Panel. I have stood in slack jawed wonder in front of some amazing places: The Temple Complexes at Angkor Wat, the carved faces of the city of Petra, The Hagia Sofia in Istanbul, and the stone heads lining the shores of Easter Island. This ancient Barrier Canyon style pictograph panel rates right up there.

Seeing the Harvest Panel for the first time is one of those WOW moments that reverberates through your consciousness. It blows across the embers of that sense of wonder that we left behind in our childhood. It grabs you by the lapels and says "You are not the first. You will not be the last."









































































On the way back up to camp the team separated, the bulk of the group headed directly back. Sam and I stashed bags and scrambled up to the Chocolate Drops to take in the view and say we'd done it.



















And then back to camp to take in evening's glory over the Maze.
































































Triple Dutch.










And a place to rest.










The next morning we had a hearty breakfast and set out, back up Big Water Canyon. Today's goal was Teapot Rock, 30 or so miles south.























































An elaterite seep. What, you thought they built that Flint Trail just so folks could get down into the Maze? Nope, 'tis all about oil prospecting. Fortunately they didn't deem it feasible to harvest down here.




























Teapot in view, we have a ways to go though. Down a level, and around.



















Rolling the 24s.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

*Into the Maze, Pt. 3*

I have lost track of days, which is the whole point. We arrived in camp, had another fantastic meal and slept the sleep of the just. The next day was a layover day. I did a smallish ride down towards the Dollhouse, stopping to poke into a few side canyons with Sam.









Remnants of an old cowboy camp.


















Remnants of much older coral.

Back in camp we had a bit of snow and retreated to tents to wait it out. I read, and listened, and though. On the tour was a family of four from Boise, and a Father and son from St. Louis by way of Israel. It was a bit bittersweet. The nuclear family that I never really had. The father and son team that I lost forever. I listened to Stan and David murmuring in Hebrew, and wondered if David would keep this landscape inside of him like I have.

That night we had Bison Short Ribs with winter vegetables. I think it was one of the best meals I have ever had.

The next morning broke clear and cold.










We had a breakfast feast and set out. Somehow it is the last day. Before us was 40 miles of scenic wonderment.



















The LaSals, mantled in white.



























Candlestick and the Henrys. The Henrys, by the by, were the last named range in the lower 48.

Trail's End, the Team:










If you harbor any desire whatsoever to venture out into these places, be fed like a king, and have a fantastic week, I highly recommend calling up Magpie and talking over the options.

www.MagpieAdventures.com


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

POW! Thanks. GBB


----------



## ratty2k (Oct 29, 2007)

Wonderful, absolutely wonderful! Makes me a tad jealous we haven't got owt like that this side of the pond!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous. :eekster: Totally jealous.


----------



## RacerX.29 (May 14, 2007)

Looks like an amazing trip - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Humbled*

I am humbled by your wonderful post. Great writing and really awesome, subtle photos. This is a truly inspiring post. I sort of got lost in the photos. But you are a thoughtful and sensitive writer. So glad I saw this post and happy that you took the time and made the effort to share it with the rest of us. Thank you.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

aMAZEing, it looks like the Flint is in much better shape than when I was there 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## cookiedough (Nov 14, 2006)

Super-Duper. The description is so under-appreciated and so under-descriptive of the pics and post. So, I'll stick with wow.


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you for the excellent trip report. My wife and I have been there several times, twice with panniers.

It is truly my favorite place on earth. The maze bottom is a great place for backpacking.

jummo


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome photos, Thanks for that. I live in Utah and love to hike around in the desert and "Get Lost" from everything else. Thanks for the pick me up!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow...that sounds like an awesome adventure...thanks for sharing it, Anthony


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

Fantastic pictures and great descriptions. Thanks.


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

*Awesome....*

thanks for the post.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow! I'm sitting in an airport bar killing time before my flight and just got lost in that story and pictures. Thanks Anthony! You have a gift and thank you for sharing!

Got me a new screensaver too!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Anthony. Seeing that land just soothes my soul...

This one is my favorite for sure:


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

indigosky said:


> This one is my favorite for sure:


I second that emotion. Lots of great shots, but that's my fav. Probably because I recognize that that's exactly where I'd be standing and looking if I was there.

You are really cranking them out today! Awesome! Always love getting a bit of Anthony.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks Anthony


----------



## cgreen9761 (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome pics as usual.

For those of you who haven't already done so, I HIGHLY recommend checking out Anthony's website that he has linked in his sig. It's an instant passion fix.

http://www.anthonysloan.com

GREAT PICS.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll also go with "Wow!" Thanks Anthony.
- Joe


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Great stuff dood!. 

I'm envious.


----------



## sheclimbs (Oct 27, 2004)

Beautiful thank you for sharing


----------



## Sentiment (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the pics like usual. Makes me see the variety of riding experiences out there. The Harvest panel is especially beautiful there mate, great capture of it. 
Keep on riding


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Awesome*

Thanks for the new desktop wallpaper!
Totally awesome.


----------



## mattsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow.....so cool! I just got back from a 4 day trip to the Maze on Tues. Took the MTB, but a monkey wrench was thrown into the mix when we got dumped on (5 inches or so) at Hans Flat. Ended up doing more Jeeping and hiking than MTBing, but that is fine by me! Not sure how I missed your group, I didn't see anyone out there! Did the Maze overlook hike too. Way fun.

Thanks for the posting, your pictures turned out a lot better than mine!


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Simply thank you.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Spectacular, as usual. Excellent work. 

John


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome pictures and scenery. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

awesome.


----------



## mjwood0 (May 24, 2004)

Love your photos! The composition and post processing is fantastic! Your passion for the beauty and scenery come through clearly.

I'm jealous of the scenery! Would love to haul my camera out there and photograph some of that stuff!


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Sweet. So glad you came back to us, Anthony.

Made my Friday.


----------



## GreenBonty (Feb 11, 2004)

great post, views and photography


----------



## ibbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Absolutely Stunning photography:thumbsup:


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

amazing. epic. adventure. awesome.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

freakin' amazing!


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Cool pics. I'm planning to get down there one of these days. Did you get to ride much singletrack or technical/slickrock terrain vs the fire roads? Thanks.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

It's part of Canyonlands National Park. I would be 99.99 % sure that bikes are limited to dirt roads.

I drove that route back in early 80's. We backpacked into the Maze and down to the river. The road looks a lot better now. Back then we were packing a hi lift jack, spares, gas, water, winch, etc...in our truck.


----------



## enio (Jun 6, 2007)

nice adventure with lots of candyeye.


----------



## Bula (Sep 20, 2004)

Your posts are what the passion forum is all about. Thanks, as always.


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

*Wow*

Threads like this can't be left to die. Thanks for the hit!


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Great photos and descriptions. It's been too long since I've been in that part of the world!


----------



## LoIQ (Apr 26, 2007)

The Maze is truly an amazing place. We try and take a trip to canyonlands every year. I was with Crashtestdummy when we did the Maze a few years ago. What an epic ride from Panorama point to the Maze Overlook. The Flint trail had been washed out by a 50 year thunderstorm. It took several hours just to rebuild sections of the road so we could get the vehicles down. It took all day to cover 32 the miles even though you could see the Maze Overlook from Panorama point.
Last year we went into an even more remote area near the Maze to explore. What we found we just as amazing, Virgin Slickrock and a bunch of Nazca type lines and about a dozen Geoglyphs the size of a football field that the park service didn't seem to even know about. Here's a short video and some pictures of that trip.


----------



## DirtDummy (Aug 22, 2005)

You,sir are to be commended. Superior!


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice knickers.. thanks


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm glad you came back.
My dad was one of the old time river runners. Cataract with the hikes into the Maze was second only to the Grand Canyon for him.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Incredible thread.


----------



## Cogito (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you. I was transported. The composition was superb as always.


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

I took a three day Jeep trip into the Doll House last year. I think you're right about biking in there. It was a great experience being there inside a metal box, but being there on bike out in the open would be that much better. Thank you for the story!


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

Once again, a post by AnthonyS leaves me with a new desktop background. Keep up the great work, it's gotta be tough.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Great pics and ride reports AnthonyS. Always enjoy them.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

I always wonder...when people say "Thanks for the wallpaper", which image did they choose?


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

anthonys said:


> I always wonder...when people say "Thanks for the wallpaper", which image did they choose?


simple.....all of them.


----------



## Rubber Soul (Mar 27, 2008)

I always looked forward to your posts.


----------

